

The 4-Hour Body: The Real App You Are Working On Is An App Called Yourself - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/15/4-hour-body-review/

======
NZ_Matt
Fitness is already a solved problem despite someone trying to reinvent it
every year.

Here's an excellent pragmatic overview covering everything you need to know:
<http://www.liamrosen.com/fitness.html>

------
cjoh
That's enough, Tim Ferris.

------
alnayyir
We really don't need more posting of Tim Ferriss's stuff.

------
PagingCraig
Right, so this is a book review. All of a sudden the author has woken up to
trying to live more healthy! And he does that through a book I would consider
to be a horrible option to anyone who is just starting out. We'll see where he
is a year from now.

~~~
minouye
What alternatives do you feel would be better for the author to try out? Just
curious since I read the 4HB and found many elements that seemed fairly well
suited for those serious about weight-loss.

~~~
PagingCraig
Fat Loss Detour, Body by Eats, Fatloss Troubleshoot, A Guide to Flexible
Dieting, Precision Nutrition, Girth Conrol, The Body Fat Solution. I would
consider these all better sources of nutrition information. (Especially
precision nutrition). People can downvote me if they want, just I wouldn't
give any of my family members the diet out of 4HB if they just wanted to lose
a few pounds.

